# online poker?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody here play any online poker?
i've tried it a bit with 'play money', ( i like omaha hi-lo  ), but might be fun play with real $.
comments?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I would not take the risk in case the cards are stacked


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I played on a fun site but it's not the same because some people play like donks cuz the money isn't real. 
I can't see myself playing online for real cash. Too many potential issues like collusion, bots, etc.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I played a lot between 2002 and my retirement...I made about 20k/year in my spare time. I dont work on my game anymore and find its too hard to compete with users using all the assist programs available.
My niece married an online pro that makes on average 250k/year...bit of an introvert.
I still play live poker a couple months/year mostly in Vegas and can still beat the smaller games there without too much work.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

interesting, Eder.....any tpis at all? I do play a little 'boys night out' poker, where you can win/lose maybe $100-200 a night. I'm inclined to lean towards lonewolf's thinking, above re online...but havent ruled it out. Funny thing....most guys i talk to that play or have played seem to talk about winning a few bucks....nobody says they lost a ton...lol


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Read a few books on play so you understand the basics. Don't play above your bankroll...about 300 buy ins for a winning player ....infinite money required for a loosing player (see tip 1). Use online forums such as twoplustwo . Use sites that offer sign up bonuses for new players.
Pro online players use many automated decision making and player tracking software apps to grind out a profit . Pretty tough for a casual player.
Live poker is more fun and social as well as populated by wanna be Stu Ungars that play bad. Usually a nice soft game of holdem at your local casino.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks eder...Stu who? I'm more of a Doyle Brunson fan ...:subdued:


----------



## ash1920 (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think online poker games is a good way to make some cash. you could probably lose more than you earn.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah I tried it a couple years ago. Lost about $60 then uninstalled it and don't play any more.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I know some guys who have used computerized techniques to (effectively) cheat in online poker. I'm not sure it's a great place to play around... it sounds like lots of people are cheating and using automated systems to beat others.

If you're in a gambling mood, maybe these hyper leveraged ETFs would be more fun? Note, this is purely for a single day trade. Never hold over night, and be ready to lose all your money. It is pure gambling, only for entertainment. Expect to lose money. Look into the tax consequences before you touch these. Examples would be

TQQQ (ultra 3x NASDAQ up)
SQQQ (ultra 3x NASDAQ down)

For example yesterday, the NASDAQ went up 5% since the open. If you bought TQQQ at the open (up gamble) you made approx 15%. If you bought SQQQ (down gamble) you lost approx 16%. It's pure insanity!

On milder days, they are still lots of "fun". On December 24, the NASDAQ fell 1.7% since the open. TQQQ (up gamble) lost 5% and SQQQ (down gamble) made 5%.

For an additional thrill, you could choose which to use on a given day by flipping a coin. You probably have better odds than in a casino.

_More disclaimers:_ if you play with these long enough, you are virtually guaranteed to lose money. And never hold them overnight; buy them during the day and sell them the same before the close.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Most poker sites are legit...most online pros play 10 or more tables at the same time using various assist programs that help them make quick decisions. If you realize how they are playing it becomes fairly predictable playing against them. If you want to become a winning player online paying a few thousand for online lessons from a pro is recommended...won't take too long to win that money back for the serious player. (yes...drawing to an inside straight is very often the correct play).

For reading material I cut my teeth on Doyles book SuperSystem...its still valid to beat smaller games. Larger games online require imo lessons from those that are winning players at that level...my nieces husband charges $250 USD/hour and is a very busy teacher.

Playing "live" poker is much easier...the more alcohol involved the more lucrative. $1/$3 live players couldn't beat 1cent/2cent online....seriously. I play up to $5/$10 NLH in Vegas but have a hard time beating 10cent/25cent online games these days...(I don't really put the effort in)

For those wanting to bonus whore-online casino's (never play without a bonus to make your play +EV) heres a good site I have used a lot.

https://wizardofodds.com/

Don't gamble with more money than you would be willing to put into Bombardier shares.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder..I too skimmed thru Doyle's book. But what i found was, not only his book but others, is that the advice in the books seems to assume that the people you're playing against are mostly logical, rational players?,,,,whereas the yahoos I play with are mostly off the wall!, so...good advice doesnt always pan out... They dont play "by the book"! I mean, how do you counter playing with unpredictable or dumb luck players??
Do other people feel the same about these types of "how to" lessons?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I love playing against irrational poor players, that's how your hourly goes up (often also your variance). If most at the table play like that I normally just wait for a big hand then value bet the **** out of them. If 1 or 2 poor players I normally try to isolate them...raising to keep others out of the pot so I can play heads up with a bad player.

In poker its is sample size that matters...in other words get your money in consistently with the best of it and in the long run you will be a winning player. The fact that poor players often crack your big hands or suck out on the river is what makes a very profitable game for many...no luck needed.

https://www.twoplustwo.com/

This is a great site with a wealth of info for all types of players. Posters include free play peons to high stakes players and WSOP champions. Won't be hard to improve your game here.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks...I'll have a look at that site.
Happy (& winning!) New Year!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> TQQQ (ultra 3x NASDAQ up)
> SQQQ (ultra 3x NASDAQ down)


Well it's -29 degrees in Winnipeg so I'm not going anywhere... now I'm thinking of gambling on one of these. Might buy SQQQ at 17.03


----------



## Fishler (Mar 25, 2021)

Can I ask for some advice about which online poker is best to choose?


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Over my lifetime I have played quite a bit of cards but mainly bridge but also a bit of low stake poker games with friends. Never played on line as it seems the odds are stacked against you at the outset due to the "rake" the tables take. The same applies to roulette, crown and anchor, Las Vegas, sports betting, etc.


----------

